# ISO Resort with Best Indoor Pool within 4hrs of  D.C.



## slank (Jan 28, 2009)

Would love suggestions of resorts with great indoor pools (not $$ indoor waterparks), especially appropriate for very young children.  Prefer timeshare within 4hr-5hr drive of Washington D.C. 

We've already visited (and enjoyed) Massanutten, but we are looking for something different.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 29, 2009)

I haven't been there, but Split Rock in the Poconos has a new indoor waterpark. That's probably about a four-hour drive from DC, maybe a bit more. 

King's Creek in Williamsburg has a nice indoor pool with a zero-entry side for the little guys. They also have a sprinkler pool outside for children.


----------



## NTHC (Jan 29, 2009)

We have not travelled to timeshare resorts that have the magnitude of indoor pool options that Massanutten does.  We live in Massanutten though so the pools here have become somewhat ordinary to our kids.  Other pools that they like close by are as follows:

Shenandoah Crossing...the water from the hot tub sloshes into the pool so it's warm, plus you can play games when you are done

Outer Banks Beach Club...they were open late and not crowded and they allowed pool toys

Governors Green..they allowed kids in the hot tub and you can go from the indoor pool to the outdoor pool at night

Ocean Key...Lot's of other kids, fun, noisy, but they have adult only hours

I asked the kids to think within several hours drive and this is what they came up with.

You didn't mention the age of your kids, but hope this helps.

Cindy


----------



## pjrose (Jan 29, 2009)

*I wouldn't choose Kings Creek for its indoor pool*

We just returned from Kings Creek in Williamsburg, which we choose over other Williamsburg timeshares specifically for its indoor pool, AKA Aquatic Center.  We were very disappointed.

Granted, the pool was big, and the temperature was pretty good.  HOWEVER, the chemicals were sooooo strong that we went only once.  We felt itchy just  being in the pool for a half hour or so.  The lap swimming lane was useless, because it was full of kids.  Most moved aside with a friendly request, but they were quickly replaced by others.  

The deck wasn't particularly clean - definitely needed flip flops - and the locker room was very slippery and not clean either.  

It was better than the other Williamsburg indoor pools - Plantation's is grubby and murky, Governor's green is ok but small, and Ford's Colony's is small and grubby.  

Overall Kings Creek was a nice place and we love the historic sites, but the overly strong chemicals made its indoor pool a real downer.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 30, 2009)

slank,
I'm assuming that you mean a "timeshare" resort.

If you are open to normal resorts, then I would highly recommend the Chesapeake Bay Hyatt in Cambridge, MD.  It's very nice and family friendly with multiple things to do.  I went in the winter two years ago and had a very nice and fairly affordable time.

Here is a link to the indoor pool complex.

http://chesapeakebay.hyatt.com/hyatt/hotels/gallery/photos.jsp?hotelId=2098&start=17


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 30, 2009)

Check out the Holiday Inn in Ocean City.  My daughter and her family go there and they like the pool.  It is very close to DC - no more than 2 hours.


----------



## slank (Jan 30, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for the suggestions!  An indoor pool is the best idea I've found to address that winter-is-too-long-with-two-preschoolers-in-the-house syndrome.  

Slank


----------



## wackymother (Jan 30, 2009)

slank said:


> Thank you for the suggestions!  An indoor pool is the best idea I've found to address that winter-is-too-long-with-two-preschoolers-in-the-house syndrome.
> 
> Slank



Something we've never done, but have often thought about, is booking a room at a nearby hotel with an indoor pool. We have three kids and thought that would be a fun way for them to have an afternoon splashing around, and we wouldn't even have to actually sleep there overnight.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 30, 2009)

wackymother said:


> Something we've never done, but have often thought about, is booking a room at a nearby hotel with an indoor pool. We have three kids and thought that would be a fun way for them to have an afternoon splashing around, and we wouldn't even have to actually sleep there overnight.



I have friends who did that.  They also once scheduled the hotel's indoor pool for their child's birthday party.  It was not expensive, and the kids had a great time!


----------

